# Καιρός για βλίτα!



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2008)

Και μην ξεχνάτε:

1. με ξυδάκι είναι μούρλια, αλλά με σκόρδο είναι ακόμα καλύτερα!

2. όχι πολύ νερό στο κατσαρόλι, λίγη ώρα βράσιμο (το πολύ 7 λεπτά, μετά σβήνουμε το μάτι και τα αφήνουμε για κάνα τρίλεπτο ακόμα) εκτός αν γουστάρετε να τα τρώτε νιανιά (περί ορέξεως...)


----------



## cythere (Jun 25, 2008)

Όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο, νόμιζα ότι δεν θα αφορούσε τα εδώδιμα βλίτα, μόνο τα αποικιακά!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2008)

cythere said:


> Όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο, νόμιζα ότι δεν θα αφορούσε τα εδώδιμα βλίτα, μόνο τα αποικιακά!



Για αποικιακά βλίτα, εδώ παρακαλώ.


----------



## danae (Jun 27, 2008)

Κι εγώ διάβασα "ώρα για βόλτα"! Μήπως μου χρειάζεται για να συνέλθω; :)


----------

